# Hoyt VS Mathews



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

One difference would be the cams, there are lots more differences and I'm sure we are about to see what they are.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

...it really is to each's own but you have a good bow. If you favor Mathews I would suggest that you shoot the Drenalin LD. You may be surprised. ...the Katera XL may be comparable.


----------



## Dan Turner (Mar 13, 2005)

*H vs M*

The reason why I ask is that every shoot I go to over 60% of the shooters shoot a Hoyt. When I always ask why, they tell me that if I pick up one that I would never go back to a mathews again. Now for me, a Mathews is the only thing that I have shot and thats what I feel comfortable with. Any Comments????????????????


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Sounds good shoot what you like and what feels good to you. I am a Mathews guy myself.


----------



## huntinpool (May 5, 2004)

I shot Mathews for 10 years for 3D. What I look for in a 3d bow is long axle to axle, big brace height. This year Hoyt came out with a 41" w/ 8" brace height. I made the switch to see how it would shoot. It is very comparable to shoot other than the learning curve for the letoff (80% to 65%). I've been told that I have switched to the Dark Side by my friends. I have nothing bad to say about Mathews , they shoot great. Just changed the string every 2 years whether they need it or not and it will shoot fine. I've been told that there are timing issues with Hoyt but have yet to have any. They are the big 2 and there is always going to be a shooters pride thing with them. Shoot what *YOU* like and what makes you shoot the Best.


----------



## chocober (Aug 23, 2006)

I shot mathews for the last several years and have now switched to Hoyt. There is nothing wrong with either bow. For me it came down to how the bow feels in your hand. There are no issues about timing if you know how to time and tune a bow.


----------



## 3B43 (Mar 16, 2006)

I've got a Ultra Elite/XT2000/cam.5 and just picked up an Apex. I'll let you know in a few weeks. Currently, I'm shooting an LD and like it slightly better then the Hoyt, but its 'close'.


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

I love this,,,There is no bashing on this side of the AT world:wink:


----------



## 3DArcherMark (Mar 27, 2008)

I have always loved those Hoyts, and I have owned quite a few. Never shot or owned a Matthews. Picked up a Parker Frontier Two a little while ago and forgot all about Hoyt and Matthews. To each their own....


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I just bought my second Hoyt after a Mathews shop tried for two years to sell me on one of his bows.
Mathews makes a fine product, but I just like the feel of a Hoyt better.


----------

